# If Only I Had A Burl...



## Jmhoff10500 (Dec 26, 2009)

So i went for another batch of box elder burl to my buddy's house and this is what i picked up... (The glove is an XXL)




The Bowl i roughed out from it today...


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Dec 26, 2009)

That's amazing! Looks like another planet.


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like you have it rough.:biggrin:
Nice haul for sure.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 26, 2009)

Just bueatifully stunning wood there. Nice catch!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 26, 2009)

I am so jealous. I need some buddy's like that.


----------



## arjudy (Dec 27, 2009)

That's gonna make one nice bowl. Make sure you post a pic when it is finished.


----------



## gvanweerd (Dec 27, 2009)

thats going to be a beaut


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Dec 27, 2009)

If anybody needs any burl caps, be sure to get a hold of me, there might be one or two that could work for bowls, a couple for pen blanks/ww blanks, and really anything else... I would love to share with the forums!


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey Jim,
   I need to drive down from Midvale and see you and Craft Supply. Looks like great stuff.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Dec 27, 2009)

YouTou are welcome anytime!



Woodlvr said:


> Hey Jim,
> I need to drive down from Midvale and see you and Craft Supply. Looks like great stuff.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful catch, great looking wood.


----------

